# 2001 s4 suspension ?



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

im plannign on getting h and r coilovers and comments or suggestions?


----------



## Gone.T.eightI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 2001 s4 suspension ? (D-dubzz)*

H&R Coilovers are nice, but correct me if I'm wrong, they are non-dampening adjustable. I think they range close to $1200-1300 for the S4, and if I were to spend that much I would want dampening adjustability. If I were to get a set of non-dampening adjustable coils, I would go with something where the price reflects that option not being included, such as koni or FK, who both make great set ups at a very reasonable price. FK High Sport coilovers are great, and they are less then $900. You could pay for the name of the H&R's, or you could save 300 or so bucks, and get a set of Koni's or FK's, they all carry lifetime warranties if you get them new. I have the FK High Sport Coils, because they are nice and affordable. Why adjust dampening when you can have them pretuned by the professionals for optimum handling, but still be able to adjust ride height. Unless your racing, theres no need for more.


----------



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

can u send me info on were u got the fk suspension cuz i cant find it for some reason
thnx


----------



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: 2001 s4 suspension ? (Gone.T.eightI)*

can u send me info on were u got the fk suspension cuz i cant find it for some reason


----------



## Gone.T.eightI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 2001 s4 suspension ? (D-dubzz)*

Best I can find right now for the High Sport FK Coilovers is $950 with free shipping from ECS Tuning. Good company and fast order processing if you do decide to get something from them. They also carry the H&R's if you decide you're still going that route.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...nsion


----------

